
China Electric Car Sales Demolish US and European Electric Car Sales - akeck
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/01/25/china-electric-car-sales-demolish-us-european-sales/
======
Boothroid
Let's be honest - US/European car makers have countless billions invested in
perfection of internal combustion and associated drivetrain tech, and electric
flushes a huge amount of that competitive advantage down the toilet, so it
doesn't exactly surprise me that they aren't marketing greener cars. And of
course, the corruption (of morals) goes all the way to the top:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/jun/28/angela-m...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/jun/28/angela-
merkel-eu-car-emissions)

